# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Weldadige werking van de sauna - Artikel

## Leontien



----------


## Jan

De sauna werkt inderdaad goed. Ik kon nooit goed zweten tijdens het sporten. Dan had ik het snel heel warm en moest ik stoppen. Sinds ik naar de sauna ben geweest, zweet ik beter tijdens het sporten. Nu kan ik het langer en beter volhouden.

Jan

----------


## dodo

Hoi,

Eigenlijk is het niet waar dat je meer toxines kwijt raakt. Ik heb een keer op tv gehoord dat je meer dan een liter moet transpireren om goed resultaat te boeken. Maar de rest van wat Leontien zegt klopt....

tot ziens.....

----------

